# Is it ok to occasionally feed your Cokapoo non dog foods?



## Louie The Cokapoo (Apr 23, 2012)

I sometimes feed my dog an odd piece of chicken or a lick of an ice-cream, nothing whole though. Is this an ok thing to do?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp having an ice lolly on holiday last year !! Lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHAH!!!!! he looks like he is enjoying that.

i have given lady a little bit of ice cream before....she loves it!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I often mix cooked chicken with Izzy's kibble, she loves it. She ate nothing but boiled chicken mixed with boiled rice, boiled carrot and some broccoli from 8 weeks (when I collected her) to five months old because she was very unwell passing mucus and blood in her poo. Eventually I was able to introduce some kibble. She has also had plain yogurt. Dairy is not good for dogs so don't give good quality ice cream that will contain a lot of dairy.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is on Natural Instinct, which is minced up raw meat, bones, veg, salmon oil and kelp. They say if you run out to just feed normal human food.

Millie likes ice cream too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww...now I need to get a pic of Lady indulging!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh god I give my dogs bits of everything! (as long as it's not something I know they can't have like chocolate and grapes etc)... But my dogs get fed loads of human food, so far they're fine, i'm sure it's not a problem 
Izzie loves chicken! & cheese, she'll do just about anything for some 
I wouldn't worry, just enjoy your dogs! & spoil them


----------



## sallysmummy (Apr 24, 2012)

hiall im new here today. 3 weeks ago i got my 6month cockapoo,im sure she had been cruely brought up. she was petrified.when i got her home for few days she had runs and blood mucus. the vet suggested chicken and white rice.shes now on kibble and chicken and iv been told she has delicate stomach.the lady i got her from z she had bought her i think for breeding.im wondering now why she was selling. how do these cruel people get away with this. maybe she was selling her as wasnt good foer breeding etc.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wel Buddys on NI but i fed him the odd chicken and veg thats left over from our sunday lunch.
He is also well known for table surfing ,in total so far he's eaten left over pizza,a sausage sandwich,ham sandwhich and two vanilla cupcakes!!! 

His favoutite non dog food treat is still horse poo im afraid!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I give obi tuna and salmon and veg scraps from dinner but nothing with cereal in it.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine get chicken wings for breakfast with kibble and our leftovers for tea. I watch the fat content and dont give anything thats bad for them.

Last night they had a chicken wrap each that the boys didnt want. My old collie would eat anything that was left including the hottest curry and he loved chilli LOL I started just by giving them a mouthful of different things to let them get accustomed to it and now they have just about anything. With two pre-schoolers I have lots of waste going on so would rather the dogs had it than it went in the bin!

On one of the John Rogerson course I did he discussed that he believed a lot of dogs problems with food came from owners feeding them a restricted type of food only which meant any change in that or even if the manufacturer made changes some of the dogs had trouble coping. He recommended introducing the dogs gently to a variety of different foods so they could cope with changes easily.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela loves strawberries and mango ...she also eats chicken, rice, potatoes, green beans, pumpkin.. real omnivore!!!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pickle has his dry food but has had (small amounts) of roast chicken, steak, natural yoghurt, grated cheese .. think that's about it for now. Doesn't seem to have given him any problems in his tum yet. 

My friend has a lab who literally eats anything, even hot chilis


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Pleased to read this as Binky was given by daughters few bits of left over roast chicken tonight. I did worry a bit as I cooked it with olive oil and salt and pepper. An hour after she ate it she drank nearly half a bowl if water  she seems fine though and had normal poo.


----------



## LolaLulu (Apr 15, 2012)

lola and Lulu enjoy a tin of sardines in tomato sauce between them as a treat usually mixed with kibble to soak up the sauce. Lola swiped a handful of onion rings my daughter hadn't cleared away quickly enough. Tonight Lola has taken a chunk out of the sponge base of a cake my daughter is making for a friend. It was cooling on the side but not quite out of reach!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

As long as it's not on the 'do not feed list' (which I almost have memorized) my kids get a little of anything. Yesterday it was slightly burnt bread, apple peels, and a little oatmeal I didn't want.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Do snails count? Binky is obviously French as they are top menu choice..she ate an entire one shell and all before I could get it out of her mouth


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

As long as her worming is up to date she should be OK. Snails can carry other parasites, I understand.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I must be really mean then reading this thread as we don't really give Lolly any human food. We made the decision when she was a pup that we certainly wouldn't offer titbits from our plate or left overs as we didn't want a dog that begs or bothers you at the table. 
If she is lucky Lolly will get some cooked chicken but that's about all! She did get sausage, chicken and cheese when she was younger as training treats. Now I just tend to buy high end (high meat content) dog treats which she loves so we use those.


She would love to eat all the things I've read you give your dogs as Lolly will eat anything! So now I'm feeling a bit mean but as long as your dogs don't tell Lolly then she'll never know so please swear them to secrecy!!!!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Other than her doggie food (and freeze dried liver treats and chicken wing tips), so far Coco has had the following as training treats:

Cheese (think this gives her a slightly softer poo tho')
hotdog sausage 
Apple 
Carrot 
She also hoovered up some walkers baked crisps my daughter dropped!


----------



## john gill (May 29, 2021)

Louie The Cokapoo said:


> I sometimes feed my dog an odd piece of chicken or a lick of an ice-cream, nothing whole though. Is this an ok thing to do?





Louie The Cokapoo said:


> I sometimes feed my dog an odd piece of chicken or a lick of an ice-cream, nothing whole though. Is this an ok thing to do?


We came back from holiday in North Yorkshire we took our little 10 month old Cockapoo all over the beautiful countryside around there and Cumbria. On the last day we gave her cream from my scone -no scone or currents- we also gave her some ice cream this morning back at home she was very quiet and lethargic and went out to eat grass and be sick as soon as we opened the door she seems to have bucked up a bit now but won't eat her breakfast chicken rice and her puppy food. We think that as we never gave her these milk products before we wonder if they made her poorly; we have let hr lick our yogurt pots out before. is Cream and ice cream too rich for her?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes sounds like the food many have been too rich and hope she picks up soon. Drinking is more important than eating so she does not get dehydrated which can happen if they are sick too many times or are not drinking.


----------

